# Canvas duct joint



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

My 40 year old duct work has a short canvas section after the furnace. My son is in commercial HVAC and said it is for isolating blower vibration from the rest of the house. It has a bad tear in it. He will replace it for me but I have to locate one. Since he works on large commercial systems he is not sure where to get any or exactly what it is called. I tried looking HD but no luck. Any ideas what this is called?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Most sheet metal shops that build duct work should have it. Not HD


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

beerdog said:


> My 40 year old duct work has a short canvas section after the furnace. My son is in commercial HVAC and said it is for isolating blower vibration from the rest of the house. It has a bad tear in it. He will replace it for me but I have to locate one. Since he works on large commercial systems he is not sure where to get any or exactly what it is called. I tried looking HD but no luck. Any ideas what this is called?


BTW, vibration dampers of that era are often "asbestos fabric".


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

In old systems like yours, believe it or not, I carry a sewing kit. Use a thick conventional sewing thread with a thicker needle so it won't break.

If I am doing a repair on a furnace and I spot a torn canvas I sew it up no charge.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its called a flexible duct connector.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

We always refereed to them as Canvas Connectors.

Most likely you will have to find a sheet metal/ductwork shop to make one for you.

It is a material that comes in a box that's measured for each job. You will have to measure the opening IE: 20x20 18x 20 22x20 then take the measurements to the shop to have if fabricated. Your son will have to install it.

He should know where to get one.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

The picture perfect. The canvas looks crimped into the duct. If it needs to be replaced is just the canvas replacable? Do I need to have a custom duct piece made?


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

The fabric comes attached to the metal and is bent to the proper dimensions and the correct connectors are either bent or installed depending on the type of joint. The corners where the fabric meets are either folded and stapled or lapped and glued.

Most sheet metal shops that do any amount of commercial work will have flexible duct connector (canvas connector) in stock and can make this piece for you using the dimensions you provide. Some residential shops may even be able to help you.

Here is where we get our flex connector: http://www.ventfabrics.com/


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Why spend the money when a needle and thread will save the about $60 for a new connector.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

If I can sew it I certanly will. I am always up for saving money.

Sound slike if I have to replace my best bet is to find a loal duct shop and have them make me a connector.

Thanks for the advice all.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't like to send a homeowner to a metal shop for a couple reasons.

One: You probably won't get the same price a pro pays and it ends up costing you the same amount a pro would have charged.

Two: Pros have their own metal shop guy who makes the metal to the Pro's satisfaction. Some metal guys make stuff that installs with difficulty (long story, just take my word for it). Homeowner who gets a piece of duct made by one these guys is gonna struggle with the metal, even though it isn't rocket science, and is bond to get cut bad because he does not know the little tricks a pro uses when he gets a tight fitting piece of duct.

So I sew the canvas or advise the customer to do it. Ain't hard and saves money and doctor bills.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Just think of all the $$ you can save by doing your own socks when you get good at it:yes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYVZ6OvOW9Y&feature=related


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)




----------

